# PES 2010 startet nicht auf AMD-Rechner...



## Falcony6886 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Wie ihr schon seht, habe ich dass Problem, dass Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 nicht auf meinem Rechner starten möchte...

Aktuelle Treiber sind drauf, hier mein System:

Phenom II X4 955 BE
ATI HD 4890 (Catalyst 9.10)
8 GB DDR2-800
Auzentech X-Fi Prelude (ebenfalls neuester Treiber installiert)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
(weitere Details siehe Signatur!)

Auf meinem Lan-Rechner rennt das Spiel ohne Probleme:

Q6600
Geforce GTX280 (191.07 WHQL)
4 GB DDR2-800
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Ich bin völlig ratlos, woran es liegen könnte... Windows 7 ist frisch installiert und Original (Family Pack), ebenso PES. Würde höchstens mal wieder auf den lieben Catalyst oder aber den Auzentech Beta-Treiber tippen - an den 8 GB kanns eigentlich nicht liegen...

Das Spiel gibt gar keinen Mucks von sich, nichtmal ne Fehlermeldung... Settings kann ich vornehmen, aber er startet halt einfach nicht...

Für Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Edit:
Es muss definitiv an Securom liegen... Habe mir mal das Analyse-Tool heruntergeladen und versucht, eine Analyse-Datei zu erstellen, doch das geht gar nicht erst. Nachdem ich dann ein Update der Street Fighter IV.exe auf die neueste Securom-Version durchgeführt hatte, ging auch dieses Spiel nicht mehr... Da haben die mal wieder ordentlich Mist gebaut. Ich sitze hier jetzt mit meiner Original-CD und gucke dumm in die Röhre, während die Raupkopierer sich kaputt lachen... Das ist einfach nur zum


----------



## perlentaucher (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist das selbe Problem. Allerdings mit Windows XP.

Aus Frust hab ich das System eben komplett neu aufgesetzt... Trotzdem gibt PES keinen Mucks von sich.


----------

